# Old Smoker new to Smoking Venison



## smokinken (Sep 3, 2012)

With deer season fast approaching I have begun to think about smoking some of the venison I harvest this year.  Never smoked a deer hind quarter but would be grateful to anyone who could give me some advice on how you do it.  Need all the basics like whether to brine or not to brine, whether the quarter can be cut into 2 or 3 sections,  the temp for smoker and how long to apply smoke, internal temp of meat for doneness, wood or chips for smoking....cherry, hickory, apple? dry rub? wet rub? whether to use onions, lemon, garlic, etc., etc., for flavoring.  I know most advise I have received up to this point says to always use bacon to cover the meat with while smoking.  Some even say to cut slits into the meat and insert bacon, garlic, etc.  Agree or disagree? Should the meat be wrapped in foil?  If so, at what point in the smoking process do you put on the foil?  So, anyone out there who can help an old smoker buddy that's new to venison smoking.....please ....JUMP IN!!!!!!


----------



## flash (Sep 3, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/109321/my-first-venison-shoulder


----------



## thoseguys26 (Sep 3, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126339/venison-godfather-sandwich-w-au-jus


----------

